# NY Surf Steelhead



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Fishing has been phenomenal on the beach along the shore of Lake Erie lately. Most trips have been double digits. Float fishing if conditions allow. Otherwise, roe bags with floaties on a slip sinker rig.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Fished this morning with my dad. Put about a dozen on the beach. Fish were fighting well. A lot of acrobatics. 

An early one...









Dad working one in...




































Me with one...


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Awesome job, great pictures!!!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Very cool , great pics ! Every year I want to try the surf and just never do , looks like I'm missing out


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

That looks like a blast! Even better, looks like you've got the place to yourselves


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

I did crop one guy on a bucket out of that last picture but generally I talk to more glass pickers than fishermen. It is a very underutilized scene.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

How are u still fishing the steelhead? Care to describe the rig u are using? We used to fish like that along the rocky river before the new fancy condos went in. Believe it or not powerbait was hot! On a slip sinker rig.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That looks like fun! Wish I could get out there!


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

I look for areas that concentrate fish or areas I know the fish will move through. In the fall, it is mostly creek mouths or pierheads at larger rivers the fish will be running. The fish will mass up and attempt to run in the hour before and after sunrise. Put a bait out there and they'll find it. In my experience, bait will outfish spoons/hardware by 10:1. Especially the colder the water gets.

In the spring (March/April/May), you're looking for places that concentrate baitfish (shiners/smelt). The warmest water in the lake. Preferably with current to concentrate the fish. Harbor entrances, where the lowest stretch of river turns to lake/harbor/still water) and creek mouths. Even the smallest little pipe dumping into the lake can be good.

My rig is a basic no frills slip sinker rig with baitrunner reels and noodle rods. My leader is usually one foot but will depend on what depth I want the bait to float at. I use the freshest uncured roe as possible in scarf or netting with foam floats inside the bag. The rougher the water or more current you fish, the more important it is to have a super buoyant bait. I've caught fish on waxworms, nightcrawlers or shiners on a floating jighead. The catch of nuisance bass can be bad with those though. Especially in the spring.

Some spring fishing on the pier at the mouth of the Cattaraugus...note the ideal mudline.















Some spring browns....


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

bdawg said:


> That looks like fun! Wish I could get out there!


No need to be in NY specifically for this fishing. These fish should be available in OH in any area along the beach where the rivers/creeks are stocked.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

That’s awesome. Not a lot of access along my local rivers at the mouth of rivers but I like your program! Thx for detailed info.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

I would love to try this here in ohio!


----------

